# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آموزش ترفند جالب سرجلسه ی کنکور(مخصوصا کسی که اختصاصیش ضعیف است)

## hamed2357

با سلام کنکوری های عزیز
آیا تا بحال شده است که هنگام حل سوالات اختصاصی جواب بعضی سوالات عمومی ها یادت بیاد و دفترچه ی عمومی رو ازت گرفتن  :Yahoo (2): 
آیا تا حالا شده در زمان اختصاصی ها بالا را نگاه کنید و بگین کاش الان دفترچه عمومی بود؟
وسط سوالات شیمی اثر صادق هدایت یادت اومد؟
وسط سوال ریاضی یادت اومد بعد از این فعا باید ingدار بیاد؟
وسط سوال فیزیک یادت اومد اون آیه توجید ذاتی بود؟
وسط سوال زیست یادت اومد که اون فعل اجوف بود؟
اشکالی ندارد.
عزیزان درست است که دفترچه های عمومی و اختصاصی جداست ولی پاسخنامه ها یکسان است.

و اگر شما در زمان اختصاصی سوال و گزینه ها را بلد باشی میتونی پاسخنامت واردش کنید.
پس چند سوال و گزینه (کی وردشو بنویسید) روی برگه ای که روی صندلی چسبانده شده  تا زمان اختصاصی ها روشون فکرکنید.
و همچنین در پایان عمومی ها چندسوال گزینه را حفظ کنید به محض اینکه بهت اختصاصی ها را دادند طوفانی روی دفترچه ی اختصاصی بنویسی که یادت نرن و بعدش شروع به حل اختصاصی کنی و همزمان به اونها هم فکر کنی.
جالب بود نه  :Yahoo (1): 
من وقتی کنکور داشتم سرجلسه این موضوع را فهمیدم و 2-3 سوال دینی که شک داشتم وسط اختصاصی ها پاسخ دادم.

موفق باشید
توراخدا سروصدا نکنید سنجش جدا میکنه پاسخبرگ ها را

----------


## Takfir

عالی!

یه چیز دیگه میگم ببینید بچه ها درسته!!!

توی گزینه دو دو سری سوال میده پایه و پیش که باید جواب بدی!

هر دوتاش مثلا از 15 تا 20 هستند!

خوب شما سوال 16 رو از سری اول بزن! سوال 17 روز از سری دوم!!

اونا از کجا میخوان بفهمن که شما کدوم 16 یا 17 رو زدید؟؟

میتونید از هر دو سری اونایی رو که بلدید بزنید!

----------


## hamed2357

> عالی!
> 
> یه چیز دیگه میگم ببینید بچه ها درسته!!!
> 
> توی گزینه دو دو سری سوال میده پایه و پیش که باید جواب بدی!
> 
> هر دوتاش مثلا از 15 تا 20 هستند!
> 
> خوب شما سوال 16 رو از سری اول بزن! سوال 17 روز از سری دوم!!
> ...


داداش تو برای قلم چی و گزینه دو و... میگی
اون که فایده نداره خودمون را گول بزنیم.
مهم کنکور هست

----------


## _Zari_

عالی ولی ی سوال نمیشه برگه وسط دفترچه عمومی مثلا ی برگه از دینی رو کَند وسط دفترچه اختصاصی بزاریم بعد حلش کنیم؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## SonaMi

عالی !!

این حرکتت منو یاده tb احمدی انداخت

----------


## amiredge

> عالی ولی ی سوال نمیشه برگه وسط دفترچه عمومی مثلا ی برگه از دینی رو کَند وسط دفترچه اختصاصی بزاریم بعد حلش کنیم؟؟


به ریسکش نمیارزه.شاید جوزتون چک کرد :\

----------


## SNIPER

خب پس خدا رو شکر با این تکنیک از فردا هیچکسی دروس عمومی رو زیر 70% نمیزنه.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عالی !!
> 
> این حرکتت منو یاده tb احمدی انداخت


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Zari_

> به ریسکش نمیارزه.شاید جوزتون چک کرد :\


اره والا ما ک شانس نداشتیم یهو میبینی پرتمون کردن بیرون

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به ریسکش نمیارزه.شاید جوزتون چک کرد :\


اره والا ما ک شانس نداشتیم یهو میبینی پرتمون کردن بیرون

----------


## hamed2357

برگه ای که روی میز میچسبونن به اندازه ی کافی بزرگ هست.
تازه روی میز هم میشه نوشت :Yahoo (1): 
فقط باید قبلش تمرین کنید مراقب ها نفهمند.
اگر هم چیزی گفتند بگو تو برگه جانمیشه مثلا تکواژ میشمارم  :Yahoo (1): 
پس قبل از شروع میز را با پاک کن خوشگل پاک کنید.
تازه کارت ورود به جلسه هم داری اونم نچسبون روی سینه ات.سنجاق میدن کارتت را هی با سنجاق پارش کن اینجوری اجازه میدن رو میز بذاریش
خلاصه ما درخدمتیم!

----------


## masood2013

من کاملا مخالفم، خوبه دیگه، تو زمان اختصاصی ها فکرت همش پیش عمومی ها باشه، شاید بتونی فوقش 4 - 5 تا بیشتر عمومی بزنی، ولی در عوض تمرکزت رو از دست بدی و 10 - 20 سوال اختصاصی رو از دست بدی.  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## hamed2357

> من کاملا مخالفم، خوبه دیگه، تو زمان اختصاصی ها فکرت همش پیش عمومی ها باشه، شاید بتونی فوقش 4 - 5 تا بیشتر عمومی بزنی، ولی در عوض تمرکزت رو از دست بدی و 10 - 20 سوال اختصاصی رو از دست بدی.


1- برای کسایی که اختصاصی تعطیل هستند شدیدا توصیه میشه.
2- بعضی مواقع یک چیزی که شک داشتی هنگام پرش از سوال 24 شیمی به سوال 25 ممکنه یادت بیاد پس قرار نیست حتما تمرکز کنیدو وقت تلف کنید

----------


## hamed2357

> عالی ولی ی سوال نمیشه برگه وسط دفترچه عمومی مثلا ی برگه از دینی رو کَند وسط دفترچه اختصاصی بزاریم بعد حلش کنیم؟؟


خطر پرت شدن به بیرون را دارید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

> من کاملا مخالفم، خوبه دیگه، تو زمان اختصاصی ها فکرت همش پیش عمومی ها باشه، شاید بتونی فوقش 4 - 5 تا بیشتر عمومی بزنی، ولی در عوض تمرکزت رو از دست بدی و 10 - 20 سوال اختصاصی رو از دست بدی.


اون لحظه ناخودآگاه حواست میره پیش عمومی گرچه حواست نمیره جواب سوال خودش با پای خودش میاد توو ذهنت خب حیفه نزنی 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Lara27

ریدینگ زبان رو نمیشه نوشت روی میز پس زبان رو با ریدینگ باید شروع کرد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dayi javad

پارسال سر جلسه کنکور ی مرد 32 سال دفترچه سوالات و تو آستین کتش قایم کرده بود بعد ک دفترچه هارو جمع کردن دیدن یکی کمه !! حدود نیم ساعت نگذاشتن کسی بیرون بره !!! بعد  از رو شماره دقیقا اومدن روسرش واستادن و گفتن دفترچه رو بده !!گفت دست من نیس !!بعد گشتنش دیدن تو آستین کتش :Yahoo (23): 

500    نفر آدم رفتن رو هوا جاتون خالی !!

----------


## mahsa92

تا ما سوالو بنويسيم وقت تلف ميشه كه

----------


## aishin

*نه والا بخدا اصلا جالب نبود.

کلی وقت بذاریم که سوالو بنویسیم اینور اونور....اون برگه هم خیلی بزرگ نیست.

*

----------


## reza_m.d.d

دوستان مجبورتون که نکردن:yahoo (4):
پیشنهاد داد
دمت گرم داداش:yahoo (3):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان مجبورتون که نکردن:yahoo (4):
پیشنهاد داد
دمت گرم داداش:yahoo (3):

----------


## hamed2357

> دوستان مجبورتون که نکردن:yahoo (4):
> پیشنهاد داد
> دمت گرم داداش:yahoo (3):
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> دوستان مجبورتون که نکردن:yahoo (4):
> پیشنهاد داد
> دمت گرم داداش:yahoo (3):


بالاخره باید از 500 هزار نفر تعداد 495هزار دکتر نشوند!

----------


## hamed2357

> ریدینگ زبان رو نمیشه نوشت روی میز پس زبان رو با ریدینگ باید شروع کرد


ایول-بچه ها بیشتر خلاقیت به خرج بدین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed2357

> *نه والا بخدا اصلا جالب نبود.
> 
> کلی وقت بذاریم که سوالو بنویسیم اینور اونور....اون برگه هم خیلی بزرگ نیست.
> 
> *


به روش کدگذاری بایستی مخفف بنویسی

----------

